# AINT THIS PRETTY?



## Dansalata (Mar 27, 2013)

LUCKY SHOT WITH A 2 DOLLAR CAMERA...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool Picture Danny great color contrast to the sky, looks like a scene from a Hitchcock movie.... Speaking of Hitchcock,I am seeing some sort of figure on the lower right just above and between the green and aqua medicine bottles...........Looks like the Grim Reaper holding a staff.[&:].....Anyone see this or have I eaten to much Chicken Marsala this evening with a tad too much red wine..........[8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2013)

I like it, it's ominous...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Jim, I am seeing it more clearly now........[]


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 28, 2013)

HAHAHA THANKS FOR THE LAUGH YOU GUYS..AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT...[]


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 28, 2013)

PS...ITS THE MOTEL SIGN FOR THE MOTEL ACROSS THE STREET...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 28, 2013)

My mind is very imaginative and i don't see the reaper. I see a sniper rifle.


----------

